# [SOLVED]ERROR: kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.7-r1 failed

## kurak

Witam, mnie chyba jakieś fatum prześladuje z tym kdelibs, kiedyś miałem problem z 3.5.6-r2 albo jakoś tak, teraz z 3.5.7-r1, taki error się sypie:

```
then mv -f ".deps/libkhtml_la.all_cc.Tpo" ".deps/libkhtml_la.all_cc.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/libkhtml_la.all_cc.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

In file included from libkhtml_la.all_cpp.cpp:3:

khtml_part.cpp:1514: warning: unused parameter 'kio_job'

khtml_part.cpp:1565: warning: unused parameter 'kio_job'

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -s -O2 -march=nocona -msse3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -fvisibility=hidden -fvisibility-inlines-hidden  -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION   -Wl,-O1 -o libkhtml.la -rpath /usr/kde/3.5/lib64 -version-info 6:0:2 -no-undefined -Wl,--no-undefined -Wl,--allow-shlib-undefined -Wl,--version-script=./libkhtml.map -L/usr/kde/3.5/lib64 -L/usr/qt/3/lib64 -L/usr/lib64    libkhtml_la.all_cc.lo libkhtml_la.all_cpp.lo  ./xml/libkhtmlxml.la ./html/libkhtmlhtml.la ./rendering/libkhtmlrender.la ./css/libkhtmlcss.la ./misc/libkhtmlmisc.la ecma/libkjs_html.la ./dom/libkhtmldom.la  ../kparts/libkparts.la  ../kdeprint/libkdeprint.la ../kutils/libkutils.la ../kwallet/client/libkwalletclient.la

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: ./html/.libs/libkhtmlhtml.a(libkhtmlhtml_la.all_cpp.o): relocation R_X86_64_PC32 against `vtable for DOM::HTMLPreElementImpl' can not be used when making a shared object; recompile with -fPIC

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: final link failed: Bad value

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[3]: *** [libkhtml.la] Błąd 1

make[3]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.7-r1/work/kdelibs-3.5.7/khtml'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Błąd 1

make[2]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.7-r1/work/kdelibs-3.5.7/khtml'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Błąd 1

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.7-r1/work/kdelibs-3.5.7'

make: *** [all] Błąd 2

 *

 * ERROR: kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.7-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1648:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 988:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   kdelibs-3.5.7-r1.ebuild, line 150:   Called kde_src_compile

 *   kde.eclass, line 170:   Called kde_src_compile 'all'

 *   kde.eclass, line 340:   Called kde_src_compile 'myconf' 'configure' 'make'

 *   kde.eclass, line 336:   Called die

 *

 * died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.7-r1/temp/build.log'.

 *

 * Messages for package kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.7-r1:

 *

 * ERROR: kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.7-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1648:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 988:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   kdelibs-3.5.7-r1.ebuild, line 150:   Called kde_src_compile

 *   kde.eclass, line 170:   Called kde_src_compile 'all'

 *   kde.eclass, line 340:   Called kde_src_compile 'myconf' 'configure' 'make'

 *   kde.eclass, line 336:   Called die

 *

 * died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.7-r1/temp/build.log'.
```

 Próbowałem dodać 

```
UNSERMAKE="no" 
```

do make.conf ale też nic nie pomaga..

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.3_rc9 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.2.0, glibc-2.6-r0, 2.6.22-kurak.org x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.22-kurak.org x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6300 @ 1.86GHz

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.10

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 26 Jul 2007 05:20:01 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.22-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-s -O2 -march=nocona -msse3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-s -O2 -march=nocona -msse3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="-b"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local"

SYNC="rsync://gentoo.prz.edu.pl/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext 7zip X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa amarok amd64 amr apic aspell at4 audiofile berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth bzip2 cairo canvas cdparanoia cdr cli cmov cpudetection cracklib crypt css cups cx8 dbus de dga directfb divx divx4linux dri dts dv dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss enca encode esd evo fam fbcon ffmpeg firefox flac fortran fxsr gdbm gif gimp glitz gphoto2 gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal i8x0 iconv isdnlog java jpeg jpeg2k jpg kde kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility kerberos ldap libcaca libg++ libgsm mad matroska mca mce midi mikmod mmx mmxext mp3 mpeg msr mtrr mudflap musepack ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg openal opengl openmp oss pae pam pascal pat pcre pdf perl pge png pppd pse pse36 pu python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection risky samba sdl sep session sndfile spl sse sse2 ssl svg syscall tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts trutype tsc type1-fonts unicode usb userlocales utempter v4l v4l2 vcd vme vorbis xcomposite xml xorg xv xvid" ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

 Jakby ktoś się pytał to kernel jest 2.6.22-r1. Moje podejrzenia padają na gcc-4.2.0 ale nie jestem tego pewien a nie chce mi sie kompilować starszego.

----------

## no4b

Z tego co wiem to problem binutils, który został naprawiony w wersjach zamaskowanych.

----------

## Arfrever

 *no4b wrote:*   

> Z tego co wiem to problem binutils, który został naprawiony w wersjach zamaskowanych.

 

Dokładniej to niekompatybilność GCC 4.2 z przestarzałym GNU Binutils 2.17.

Błąd 186089.

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## binas77

Hmmm...

U mnie bez problemów poszło:

```

rozbarat@localhost ~ $ eix -I gcc

[I] dev-cpp/gccxml

     Available versions:  0.6.0-r1 (~)0.7.0_pre20060311

     Installed versions:  0.7.0_pre20060311(03:40:48 22 VII 2007)

     Homepage:            http://www.gccxml.org/

     Description:         XML output extension to GCC

[I] sys-devel/gcc

     Available versions:

        (2.95)  [P]*2.95.3-r9 [P]~*2.95.3-r10

        (3.1)   [P]*3.1.1-r2

        (3.2)   [P]**3.2.2 [P]*3.2.3-r4

        (3.3)   [P](~)3.3.2-r7 (~)3.3.5-r1 (~)3.3.5.20050130-r1 (~)3.3.6 (~)3.3.6-r1

        (3.4)   (~)3.4.1-r3 3.4.4-r1 3.4.5 (~)3.4.5-r1 (~)3.4.6 3.4.6-r1 3.4.6-r2

        (4.0)   ~*4.0.3 ~*4.0.4

        (4.1)   (~)4.1.0-r1 4.1.1 4.1.1-r1 4.1.1-r3 4.1.2

        (4.2)   (~)4.2.0

        {X altivec bootstrap boundschecking build d doc fortran gcj gtk hardened ip28 ip32r10k java mudflap multilib multislot n32 n64 nls nocxx nopie nossp objc objc++ objc-gc openmp static test vanilla}

     Installed versions:  4.2.0(4.2)(17:35:39 20 VII 2007)(-altivec -bootstrap -build -doc fortran gcj gtk -hardened -ip28 -ip32r10k mudflap -multilib -multislot -n32 -n64 nls -nocxx objc objc++ objc-gc openmp -test -vanilla)

     Homepage:            http://gcc.gnu.org/

     Description:         The GNU Compiler Collection. Includes C/C++, java compilers, pie+ssp extensions, Haj Ten Brugge runtime bounds checking

[I] sys-devel/gcc-config

     Available versions:  1.3.13-r4 1.3.14 1.3.15-r1 1.3.16 **1.4.0 [M](~)2.0.0_rc1

     Installed versions:  1.3.16(13:14:28 21 VII 2007)

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org/

     Description:         Utility to configure the active toolchain compiler

[I] x11-misc/gccmakedep

     Available versions:  1.0.2 {debug}

     Installed versions:  1.0.2(22:08:09 21 VII 2007)(-debug)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         create dependencies in makefiles using 'gcc -M'

```

```

rozbarat@localhost ~ $ eix -I binutils

[I] sys-devel/binutils

     Available versions:  [P]~*2.15 2.16.1-r3 ~*2.16.91.0.2 *2.16.91.0.6 2.17 **2.17.50.0.9 **2.17.50.0.10 **2.17.50.0.11 *2.17.50.0.12 **2.17.50.0.13 **2.17.50.0.14 **2.17.50.0.15 *2.17.50.0.16 *2.17.50.0.17 {multislot multitarget nls test vanilla}

     Installed versions:  2.17(14:13:26 21 VII 2007)(-multislot -multitarget nls -test -vanilla)

     Homepage:            http://sources.redhat.com/binutils/

     Description:         Tools necessary to build programs

[I] sys-devel/binutils-config

     Available versions:  1.8-r7 1.9-r4

     Installed versions:  1.9-r4(14:09:48 21 VII 2007)

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org/

     Description:         Utility to change the binutils version being used

```

```

...

[I] kde-base/kdelibs

     Available versions:  (3.5)  (~)3.5.5-r4 3.5.5-r10 (~)3.5.6-r7 (~)3.5.6-r8 (~)3.5.6-r9 (~)3.5.7 (~)3.5.7-r1

        {acl alsa arts avahi branding cups debug doc elibc_FreeBSD fam jpeg2k kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility kerberos kernel_linux legacyssl linguas_he lua openexr spell ssl tiff utempter xinerama zeroconf}

     Installed versions:  3.5.7-r1(3.5)(06:14:28 26 VII 2007)(acl alsa arts -avahi -branding cups -debug -doc -elibc_FreeBSD fam jpeg2k -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -kerberos kernel_linux -legacyssl lua openexr spell tiff -utempter -xinerama)

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         KDE libraries needed by all KDE programs.

...

```

PZDR

T.

----------

## kurak

Pomogło odmaskowanie binutils, dzięki.

----------

## Arfrever

 *binas77 wrote:*   

> U mnie bez problemów poszło

 

Może twoja architektura to "x86".

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## binas77

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

>  *binas77 wrote:*   U mnie bez problemów poszło 
> 
> Może twoja architektura to "x86".
> 
> Perduodu linkėjimus
> ...

 

~amd64

```

#emerge --info

Portage 2.1.3_rc9 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.2.0, glibc-2.6-r0, 2.6.22-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.22-gentoo-r1 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6300 @ 1.86GHz

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.10

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 26 Jul 2007 05:20:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.22-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -msse3"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

...

```

----------

